
Media companies in EU will be allowed to ban customers who use ad blockers - fmihaila
https://www.ft.com/content/72a59384-d72e-11e6-944b-e7eb37a6aa8e
======
flukus
Customers or readers? Banning readers is fine, I'd rather avoid your content
anyway. Banning paying customers would be another story, though I would have
thought it's one that would solve itself.

------
opless
The irony being the article is behind a paywall.

